# Hard time are good time for cults



## atlashunter (Apr 6, 2020)

https://www.azfamily.com/news/conti...cle_fe54f71e-6f1d-11ea-825b-ff971f7c0692.html


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fear is an interesting thing.
Can keep you alive, save your life, bring out the best in people, bring out the worst in people, make you do or believe some really wacky stuff etc.


----------

